

Beyond breaking firewalls: how to fight net-censorship - cwan
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/08/beyond-breaking-fire.html

======
Luyt
Interesting paper on this subject, mentioned in the article:
<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rnc1/ignoring.pdf>

~~~
ggchappell
Yes, that _is_ interesting. Recommended.

